# Nov. 17 Rig Trip



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

<P align=left>Decided last Thurs. to go to the rigs for tuna since it looked like we were going to get a break in the weather and I needed to run the Cape Horn that is still for sale by the way. I placed some calls in to just about everyone I knew and no-one wanted to fish but me and my hardcore fishing sidekick, Noah Kimsey. So we loaded the raft and headed for the launch by our damn selves. We cleared the pass around 1 P.M. and picked up some live bait on sabikis at one of Noah's short holes. With the live-well topped off, we pressed on. Arrived at the 255 at around 4:30. Had one really nice fished hooked up andbroke him offbefore we could get him up. Wepicked up after that and ran to the petro. A few boats there, butdidn't see anyone doing anything. Left there and ran to Marlin. Only one other boat and no fish. Somewhat discouraged, we decided to put sword rigs out and get a little rest. We drift right to theBeercan and we could see the tuna jumping. It was on. First fish in the boat was a small yellowfin, followed by 34 blackfin and two more yellows. We would have liked to get into some large yellowfin, but when you run 80 miles, you take what you can get. We had a blast catching them on torso's and spinning rods with poppers.Couldn't have crammed on more in the 320SSI, so we headed north just a little after 3 A.M. We missed ya Ben, Hollywood, Wes, Reno. Guess Noah and I will have to eat your share of the sushi. Oh yea, 27 Cape still runs like a champ if anyones interested. Reduced to 36,000.00. and it's obviously turn key!2004 Suzuki 4 strokes, unstoppable! (850)-393-1146 or 393-1144


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hell yea.Had a great time as always, and finally got to use all the ice


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy CRAP! PM, or Call me next time.

Jim


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice!! Jim, its like you said, we could have just as easily been wondering what we were going to do with 300 punds of tuna. Better luck next time!


----------



## a/c guy (Oct 12, 2007)

IwishI could have been there. I would have much rather been jigging for tunas than changing diapers. Thanks for the invite, and thanks for the bag of tuna.Wish ya'll would have had room for some more.

That's the bestdamnhorn in the gulf to sleep on (while running) if you don't believe me, ask me.

me,ask me.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that's a lot of tuna. Where did yall fit them all?


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

For sure, next time you need some company!! Call me! Im always out fishing!


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

We have a built in 320 SSI in the front of the boat. The last pictured posted shows it in front of the console.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a ton of blue marlin bait


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

now thats a load of tuna


----------



## snapper snatcher (Nov 21, 2007)

give a call before you go agin:bowdown


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Just reduced again to 34,900. A must see Cape Horn.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will trade ya a 24 mako and 50 board feet of red oak.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

damn harry, did ya'll save any seed??????????? Congrats. Sorry I couldn't make the trip. After Noah tried to run me over at Academy, I wasn't sure how safe I was! That is an awesome catch. For those that are interested in that boat, it is a FINE ride. Will take you anywhere you want to go with speed and confidence!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Make that Brazillian Walnut and throw in a sack of pocket screws and we may have a deal.


----------

